# My truck is a big piece of crap!



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh, wait I drive a toyota!

I was thinking of a chevy! :mrgreen: 

Sorry, 1-I I had too!!!!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Are you planning on going scouting for deer in my Chevy (again) this weekend?


Have we ever taken your POS Taco?


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Don't you drive a yellow Ford?


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Come on. How many Chevy's almost killed their owner's old man? Lift that sucker and put some lockers in. 8)


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

**** you guys it was a joke! :wink:


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

ashes to ashes dust to dust, if it wasn't for my chevy's my tools would rust


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I never seem to have problems with my two Chevys, especially when I have to go get parts for the Ford and/or Jeep or tow my brothers Chevy home from the Uintas.



InvaderZim said:


> **** you guys it was a joke! :wink:


And a pretty good one too.

They all have there good and bad points just depends on how you want to use them.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

BRL1 said:


> I never seem to have problems with my two Chevys, especially when I have to go get parts for the Ford and/or Jeep or tow my brothers Chevy home from the Uintas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was funny too. You know, cause 1I was posting up all this stuff that was wrong with his chevy. It cracked me up. So I made a joke post.

I guess if you lokk at it like that it aint that funny... :wink:


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Well you obviously knew you would get a none joking answer from me so here we go with more statistics and photos. Yes the S10 has had a problem or two but has never got to the point it wouldn't drive and has 200,000 miles on it.

Anyways even when GM struggles there still in the lead:










2009 light duty pick-up sales:








Well thats a total of 159,012 through June 2009 (with GMC Sierra and Silverado sales together), that's: 51,234 more than Ford, 100,412 more than Chrysler(Dodge), 122,906 more than Toyota, and a staggering 150,208 more half tons than Nissian, you could all do those calculations for yourself but I thought I would point that out to you.

Now to move on to overall pickup sales including: 1500's, 2500's, and 3500's;








Now thats a total of: 26,370 more than Ford, 105,500 more than Chrysler(Dodge), and since Toyota and Nissian don't have any bigger pickups there numbers don't change but GM still outsold them overall by this: 163,906 more than Toyota, and 191,208 more than Nissian so ya GM is still ahead in the pickup category and in flying color. Ford claims "number one selling pickup for over 20 years" but not really, Toyota says "there changing it all" but not really obviously America still has faith in the truck that's been around for nearly 100 years, don't you think if it was a bad truck by now with a hundred years of experience its sales would be below its competitors but not yet, not even when there struggling more than they've ever struggled.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

If they would just stop breaking down the Chevy owners wouldn't have to buy a new truck every couple years.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

1I should get employee of the year for Chevy!


----------

